# I got tactics for the new harlequins!!



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, ive been an eldar player for half a year (lost many a time) and have found out how to use harlequins well.

get a full squad with harlequins, a shadow seer and a troupe master.
Give them all a harlequins kiss and a 2 fusion pistols.

now that you have 10 harlequins its game time.

deploy you clowns as far into the game as possible but in cover.
now all you do is run and fleet from cover to cover (you have flip-belts to go thru terrain without rolling) keeping out of enemy fire.

when you get within 12 inches of an enemy squad THAT IS NOT NEXT TO ANOTHER ONE THAT COULD HELP THEM, you move your full 6 inches and shoot the hell out of these guys. then when you have finished that, assault them.

you would most likely attack first, seeing as you're I6. now you roll all your 31 attacks in their face and rend the hell out of them with your 6s.
then with what you didnt kill with rendings just slice them up with normal wounds.

If this was against a 10-man tactical squad (SM) they would be dead right about now and they wouldnt get their attacks back because you striked first.


----------



## The Truth (Apr 16, 2007)

So basically you run forward and assault?

errrr... has anyone else thought of this? Man you're a genius!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

was that just scarcasm there?

And yeh, just run forward and assault. most people use them for shooting units.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> And yeh, just run forward and assault. most people use them for shooting units.


Shooting units?????


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

yes, lol.

ive watched people use them.

unless they really are smart and know how to play, they think 'guns'. They have guns, so lets use them to shoot.

not many people actually assault with them. They fail to realise they have 2 attacks each and 31 with an assault (with a full squad)


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Er, in that case it doesn't sound like there are many people who know what they're doing in your gaming group. 

They actually have 4 attacks each on the charge at I7 by the way due to Furious charge.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they are assualt machines. fusion pistols are quite expensive and really short ranged, so i wouldn't give them to the harlies. Same goes with a death jester. 

any time spent shooting is time not running towards the enemy.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

never shoot with harlies... a smart opponent will take all the casulties from the ones nearest to your clowns and likely leave you high and dry if you're 5"-6" away...

cheers!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Yep don't shoot with harlies! (Dave! :wink: ) most of time your going to wanting to fleet the pixies unless you have a Death Jester on hand to pick on fast multi-shot vehicles likk Vipers and speeders (Harlie Death!)
And you Just can't charge them forward, any army with a rapid respones unit of any kind can make mincmeat out of them, 6 loaded up In a tricked Falcon usually does the Job.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

> Yep don't shoot with harlies! (Dave! )


Dammit!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes, the Death Jester! Arguably the nicest harli mini, but also sadly the one that will almost never be used! 

Shooty harlies are up there with close combat tau! Funny idea, dont expect to see it much! lol 

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

I advocate shooting with harlies. They are a great counter attack unit. As an assaulting unit they are just too slow & vunerable, bolter bait you might say. 

Death jester for light vehicle killing & troop pinning goodness.

D'oh! Just read Longbeards post


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

bloodhound said:


> Hey, ive been an eldar player for half a year (lost many a time) and have found out how to use harlequins well.
> 
> get a full squad with harlequins, a shadow seer and a troupe master.
> Give them all a harlequins kiss and a 2 fusion pistols.
> ...


I'm not sure a glorified ZERG RUSH KEKEKE really slips under the umbrella of 'tactics'.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh jeez, that was funny, uber.  

@ bloodhound, i like you, i like your thoughts. However, this was kind of an ..odd thing to post. 

Harlies assaulting? Pffft! 

Harlies are meant to assualt, thats why they have good assault stats and a bunch of cool assualt shit. :lol:


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

> not many people actually assault with them


These people haven't invented fire yet I'm guessing?

I'm trying not to be sarcastic Bloodhound, you are being honest and just offering advice..but- Tornados are good, assault with Harlies, have power fists in SM squads, these things are pretty basic.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Bleh


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, a follow up as I haven't played with eldar yet, and just perused the special rules. Can you break off close combat during your opponents turn for the hit and run rule? 

Thanks,
-Swind


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Firstly... this is the kind of thing that justifies GW choosing 40k to be the game they dumb down so six year olds can play it.

Secondly, you can break off during your opponent's turn with Hit And Run, so you can leap out and then charge right back in (or engage another unit altogether if you need to.)


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Sons, firstly thank you for answering my hit and run question. Secondly, I was going to go on a big diatribe about your passive aggressive jibe at me, but I decided it's not worth it and I will just delete my posts and not post here anymore if that is the attitude I am going to come across.


-Swind out


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I think? son of horus was referring to the original post rather than yours SensaiSwindler. 
I think bloodhound and his gaming group are less experienced than many of our other users, and was just trying to help by sharing his views. To be fair i have seen a player using 3 harlie squads each with a death jester sitting there shooting with them and hoping to not get shot back due to viel of tears. Wasted Rending imo but there you go


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My apologies-- I was referring to the original post, Sensai, not yours.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I use my harlies a lot, and they are my #1 assault group, generally flanked by banshees (I like to have them both charging at you, so if you shoot at one, the other will get you)


Template weapons are the death of them as are things like Assault cannons and heavy Bolters, but hopefully you can slip them up through cover and keep them out of sight till they are needed.

They are extra nasty in Cities of Death.


I never take Jesters and almost never shoot with them.
Actually, all I usually do is move, fleet, assault. Then Harlequins Kiss the heck out of em.


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

um 10 harlequins all with kisses would get 41 attaks on the charge they get 4 atacks each pluse extra1 for troop master ow ya and remember about plasma granads that you whole squade gets from the shadowseer so u will attack first even if they are behind cover 
also remeber about furious charge +1 to initiative and strength


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

well reasonable strategy bloodhound. I'm sure not everyone who plays eldar knows how to use the harlies correctly, so good job. If all you get is "duh!" from a tactics post at least you know your doing it right.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

lol. Bloodhound, your tactica brought a smile to my face. For that I thank you. I didn't realise people actually used them for shooting. I was under the impression that with fleet, rending, 4 attacks a piece and I7 on the charge that it was a dead give away what their role was in 40k. That said I think the flying circus is the more potent form of delivery

I voted yes because the _tactic_ (I use the term loosely) is a fairly good way of getting your Harlies to combat where they can start making their points back but it should be highlighted that we haven't found the elixar of immortality here what we have is the wheel. Imminently practical but it has been around years and everyone is familiar or at least should be with its use.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

This was a bad thread and you should feel bad.

Flaunting your harlequins at us with their "see target, can rend" mentality. FAH I say! FAH!


----------

